# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Khám phá thác nước hùng vĩ nhất Nam Mỹ

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Với chiều dài 2,7km gồm 275 thác nước, Iguazu nổi tiếng trên toàn thế giới là thác nước có vẻ đẹp hùng vĩ nhất Nam Mỹ cùng chiều cao ngút ngàn, cảm giác như nhìn lên tận mây xanh.

Iguazu nằm trên đường biên giới của hai nước Brazil và Argentina. Phần thác trên lãnh thổ Brazil là một phần của công viên quốc gia và tại đây có rất nhiều hoạt động cho du khách như đua thuyền vượt thác, đi bộ vào rừng nhiệt đới.

Phần thác bên phía Argentina chiếm 2/3 thác và là nơi du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng những cảnh tượng ngoạn mục nhất. 
















_Thoại Mỹ_

----------


## Alyaj

Wow kỳ vĩ thật
Nhìn đẹp quá

----------


## nokia

thiên nhiên kỳ vĩ quá

----------


## Amp21

nhìn cứ như thiên đường ý
Được chứng kiến tấn mắt chắc tuyêt lắm

----------


## Woona

hjc đẹp thật nhưng mà chắc ít người lên được lắm 
Muốn ngắm chắc phải đi trực thăng

----------


## jhonnyboy

Đẹp mê hồn
hjc như chốn tắm của các tiên vậy

----------

